# anybody ever hunt the Weber Florence Creek cwmu?



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

it has good draw odds for my number of points for bull moose, but I was wondering how itd work on that unit. no guests, no atvs, no scouting, no camping and it's 36,900 acres. says guide services available but no pack services. if anyone has any input id appreciate it. it has a 4.3 satisfaction rate.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm guessing they'll put ya in a truck and take you to the bull they want shot
by a public tag holder......Or at least point you in that dirction.............

I've looked into quite a few CWMUs for moose. I just cant do it....

I studied Florence creek because my 17 points gave a 50/50 chance at a tag..
Still, again, I just cant do it...

I'll come right out and say it, I'm putting in for S Slope Yellowstone with my 17 BPs.
And even that's risky with the smaller moose that have been harvested there the
past few years...BUT heck, if I draw, I'll have a month to hunt, on public ground


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

good luck goofy. i only have two points and it gives a 1-in-3 chance. it's a tough call because i'm a decade or more before i have any real chance at public land. 
i should have been buying points the 7 years i lived out of state.


----------



## treedagain (Nov 21, 2009)

sorry but you miss read the odds, it is more like 1 in 27...


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

treedagain said:


> sorry but you miss read the odds, it is more like 1 in 27...


Worse than that!

The 1 bonus permit will go to someone with 17 or more points.

Leaving 80 plus applicants going after 2 permits.

A slight edge to those with 8 + points, having a chance at a better 
number in the draw, But 1 out of 40 at best for lower point holders..


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

I thought 1-in-3 was ridiculously good. Oh well. Didn't expect to realistically draw a moose tag for at least another 15 years. Will probably have the money to shoot one in Canada long before I have the bonus points to draw a Utah tag


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Two points....I'd buckle up cuz your probably a bit more then 15 years to draw tag by points. Hopefully you'll get lucky and get one out of the hat.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

One day maybe. I'll just keep applying while saving for an Alberta hunt.


----------



## NoShot (Nov 23, 2007)

35Wheelin,

I hunted the WF for Moose several years ago. While I did kill my Moose and had a good hunt, there were a couple things that bothered me.

One, After drawing the permit, and talking Steve a week or so after, I never could get ahold of him or him to call me back to confirm the dates of the hunt, or to confirm a few other details I had questions about. So on the day he told me(5 months before) I showed up at the lodge.

Two, when following him(in vehicles) around the property the next morning, there were several areas/locked gates I didn't get access to. Also he had us camp, several miles from the area I hunted. which was fine, but somewhat interesting.. I killed my bull the first afternoon, a decent bull, but I did see a MUCH LARGER bull after the fact. In total during the time there, I saw 5 bulls and 7/8 cows.

I think the rating it gets is about right, but this was 10 years ago too.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

I may as well put in. same as buying a point I guess. that doesnt sound like an ideal once in a lifetime moose hunt though. At least you filled your tag and saw a good number of bulls. thanks for all the input. next time I will learn to read the odds better so i wont get a false glimmer of hope.


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

i and my son had a late cow tag for that once. its across from the yellow creek gas plant up chalk creek. has one access road. didnt see any moose there. would not put in for a cow there again even tho we did take 2. most of the time you are waiting for elk to move in and you have to be timed right so you get there before pressure moves them out again. we did not have access to the full property i dont think cause the area we were in was much smaller than 39,000 acres. personally i would not put in for a moose tag without a lot more information.


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

to make clear, we put in originally becasue of the name... weber florecne creek assuming it was on the weber river likley thousand peaks...not so, up chalk creek over the hill, just a ridge or two short of I80 freeway.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

thanks kingfisher. That's why I'm so torn on these cmwus. they have great odds, but they are all so screwy.


----------



## cwnhtr (Nov 29, 2012)

I killed my moose on that unit, if you really want some info on it shoot me a pm.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

pm sent cwnhtr


----------

